# New M9A1



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I picked up a second M9A1 yesterday - now I have 4 Berettas.

My standard 92FS has been my carry gun, and I will be rotating 1 of the M9A1s into my carry rotation as soon as I pick up a holster.

The other M9A1 and the 90-Two are pulling safe queen duty 

When my son gets older, I'm gonna let him pick one of them for himself. I also plan to get the 92A1 in a couple of months when that comes out, and I wanna pick up a standard M9 too


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Very nice collection! As great as they shoot, I am sure I will end up with an M9 one day.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

YOu need to get at least 1 Beretta :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

You can never have just one Beretta. :smt071


----------



## jwitt (Aug 25, 2010)

nice four-some, you know when you get the 92A1 you will have to buy another to have a 6-pack. just saying.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

jwitt said:


> nice four-some, you know when you get the 92A1 you will have to buy another to have a 6-pack. just saying.


Haha. As 1 of the M9A1s and the 92FS are my carry guns, I will likely buy another 92FS to keep as a safe queen with the rest of them 

I also want an M9


----------



## mattdillon (Jul 26, 2010)

Shipwreck said:


> YOu need to get at least 1 Beretta :mrgreen::mrgreen:


Mitch Rapp, the main character in Vince Flynn's novels uses a 9mm Beretta and a deadly shot he is.:smt082


----------



## Couch Potato (Jun 3, 2010)

Shipwreck said:


> YOu need to get at least 1 Beretta :mrgreen::mrgreen:


I plan to buy my first Beretta, an M9A1 at my local shop on Friday. They have about a half-dozen in stock for $635. The lowest price I have seen on the Internet is $580, which is roughly equivalent once everything is factored into the cost. I don't mind paying a bit more to support a local business, but if anyone knows of a place sellling them for $550 or less I would love to know about it.

(update)
I now have the minimum.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Slightly better pic


----------



## Couch Potato (Jun 3, 2010)

It does look quite natural on the PS90.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Couch Potato said:


> It does look quite natural on the PS90.


Thanks


----------

